# When was my Townsend Horizon made?



## CyclingCat (7 Feb 2010)

Hi all
I have inherited the raspberry coloured mountain bike. I sent off the frame number to Falcon Cycles whose records only go back to 2000 and then they don't keep frame numbers.

My frame number begins S92 so it could be 1992.


Any info of when, and cost new most welcome.

Cheers
CC


----------



## mickle (7 Feb 2010)

Post a photograph of the darned thing then.


----------



## gb155 (7 Feb 2010)

I have a townsend terminator BSO and would lov to know the same


----------



## mickle (7 Feb 2010)

gb155 said:


> I have a townsend terminator BSO and would lov to know the same



It's pre '96 but without seeing the business side it's hard to be more specific.


----------



## CyclingCat (7 Feb 2010)

mickle said:


> Post a photograph of the darned thing then.



Sorry can't

Do Components give the year away then?

Oh the one in the pic looks pink


----------



## Laura1083 (18 Apr 2014)

CyclingCat said:


> Sorry can't
> 
> Do Components give the year away then?
> 
> Oh the one in the pic looks pink


 I was just googling my childhood bike which is the Terminator and came upon this post. I got my bike in 1993 and because it was slightly imperfect (few scratches etc) my mum tells me it cost £120. So I'm guessing at about £200 if perfect. You are probably right about the year it will have been 1992. Sorry your post was 4 years ago!


----------

